# SplashyBetta's Journal



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I could dig through for my old journal thread (probably wouldn't be at all hard to find) but I don't feel like it and I'd like to start fresh anyway. So here goes :-D

Expect future posts to consist of many, many photos! 

Meet the bettas!









Watermelon, my first betta. I got him from the newly opened LPS in May of last year. He was one of six red veiltails available and even though he was the smallest and the palest I chose him. Actually, he chose me, I think. <3









Mochi, my second betta. I bought him as a baby betta from petco. For a while I was convinced little Mochi was a girl, but I was wrong! Currently he's in a 1 gallon tank (filtered & heated, & live planted) but he'll be getting an upgrade sometime in the next couple weeks! 









Poseidon, my third betta. He was not planned and I was honestly going to stop at two! Until this gorgeous guy came along, that is. When I saw him at Petco I knew I had to have him, so of course I went and set up a new tank, and I think that's when the multi-tank/mult-betta syndrome madness really began!









Blueberry, my fourth betta. He was quite stressed when I bought him from the LPS; stress stripes and tail biting :frustrated: The stress stripes disappeared within a day or two and although I still catch him snacking on his fins occasionally it's not as bad as it was.

-No photo yet-
Lucky Moe, my fifth betta. I had seen him at the LPS one day when I went in for guinea pig food but I resisted the urge to buy him. I saw him there again a couple weeks later but again I walked out empty handed. Finally, after he had been there for at least a month, I bought Lucky Moe. He ended up with severe ammonia poisoning due to living in that tiny cup for so long but luckily he is on the mend now! He's in a hospital tank right now and I'm treating him with daily salt baths.


----------



## bubble bass (Jan 18, 2015)

Poseidon looks awesome coolest betta i've ever seen


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

bubble bass said:


> Poseidon looks awesome coolest betta i've ever seen


Poseidon thanks you :-D I'm really happy with how that photo turned out - one of my best betta photos I'm ever taken I think!


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

You take good photos! Lovely fish too!

>.> my evil phone takes terrible pictures along with my laptop


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

So.. updates!

I've gone from five to eleven bettas, heh heh  

Some long awaited aquatic plant seeds finally arrived in the mail a week or so ago. It was a mystery pack of 20-25 seeds for only 16 cents! I threw them in a pot with some dirt and waited... A couple days later I got sprouts popping up! Since then there's been one or two new sprouts every day. They grow fast! Nine so far have grown big enough to transplant to the aquarium and I split them up between Mochi and Poseidon's tanks. Not quite sure yet, looks like hairgrass and something else with little leaves...

A new Petco is opening up in one of the neighboring towns only about 20 minutes away! I'm going to the grand opening on Saturday. I got a 20% off coupon in the mail so I'll be using that. I might get another betta or two, possibly ;-)

I now have a few extra HOB filters laying around. You see what happened was, I had a 30 gallon filter that one day stopped working and I had no idea why. I couldn't figure out the problem. So I set it aside. Later I had a 10 running on Poseidon's 5 gallon tank because I wanted to overfilter it because I had it slightly 'overstocked' with a guppy tankmate. The current proved to be too strong for Poseidon and I couldn't get it baffled properly, so I tossed it in storage and bought a new lower-powered filter for Poseidon. A few days later I decided I wanted to add the 10g filter to my goldfish tank for extra filteration but when I hooked it up it wouldn't run. Same problem as my 30 - making noise but not sucking up any water. 
I ended up meeting this aquarium guy at an event at the local animal shelter and we got to talking about filters. I mentioned my two that weren't working and he told me to bring them to him and he'd take a look. He took them home for a couple days and got them fixed (there was just a very minor problem with the motor, easily fixable)! Super grateful :-D 
When I got them back I noticed the intake on the 30 was missing. I asked him if he might have dropped it somewhere at home and although he looked he was unable to find it. He's an amazingly nice guy, so without me asking (I wasn't upset about the missing piece, I figured I could get a replacement somewhere) he just went out and bought TWO new filters! A 10 and a 30. I was shocked, lol. 
Long story short, I got a replacement for the intake on the first 30 for free from another friend, so now I have four extra filters; two 30s and two 10s. No idea what to do with all these filters!  I added one of the 30s to my goldfish tank but I don't know what to do with the others. The gf tank is already overfiltered so it doesn't really need anymore. I'll probably just put them away in storage and save them for future tanks...


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Lots of pics!! :-D









Isabel









Violet and Pearl









Java

I can't believe Java's transformation! Marble much!?!
















My handsome boy <3


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Watermelon's 6.6g tank has a major algae problem D:< I'm going to be re-doing his entire tank soon and I'll probably toss a Nerite in there. I know, I know, snails produce more waste than they clean, but I just want this stupid algae gone! Even if it means more water changes.

And I got a Petco package :-D Pics to come, but this is what I got:
3 silk plants
1 plastic plant
"No Fishing" sign
2 Greek Ruins pieces
And I just bought a ton of guppy grass that should be arriving in a few days! Woohoo!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Algae is so irritating. I had to take apart my 10g and redo it just because of the algae grrr. Subbing.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

Algae, the bane of the fishkeeper's world :evil:

On another forum, someone has a signature line that goes something like:

"There are two types of people in the fishkeeping world, those who have algae, and those who lie and say they don't have algae."

I love it! Sad, but true.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

The only tank I don't mind algae in is my shrimp tank! Only a little grows at a time because they clean it up so fast. 

Speaking of shrimp...









Finley:









Lucky Moe:








(I am aware of the ammonia burns. Even though it has been months he is still healing from the severe ammonia poisoning at the pet store. I am guessing there will be scarring.)

I freaked out when I found Finley had slipped through the divider in the divided tank and into Pale Pal's side a little while ago! He had cornered Pale Pal, his tail completely destroyed. He was finally healing from horrible tailbiting and ammonia poisoning, and now he looks awful again :-( I have him in a hospital tank with a little aquarium salt. I'll be doing daily water changes. Praying he heals quickly!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Loving your journal! 11 Bettas?! Wow! 
Hoping for fast healing for Lucky Moe!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you^^ Lucky Moe's still struggling, but much better than he was when I first brought him home! <3

Going to Petco today  My shopping list:
- Pack of frozen bloodworms
- A silk plant for Valentine (A pink or red one to match his tank theme! I need it to replace some decor I'm removing)
- Half dozen neon tetras
- Nerite snail
- Pack of plant bulbs (I had great success with the last pack - 5/7 sprouted - so I'd like to try some more)
- And probably a few plants to take advantage of the 30% off sale.

List subject to change ;-) I'll show off what I got when I get back.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll hopefully have a photo spam for you guys tomorrow, for now here are some updates:

10g Divided Tank
Is now divided between just two bettas, Finley and Lucky Moe, and it will stay that way. I have left a small compartment in the middle for the filter and heater and also in case of fish slipping by the divider they'll end up there.

20g Sorority/Community
The current stock is: 7 female bettas, 4 neon tetras (gotta get some more, I lost a few and haven't had time to go to the LFS), and 3 guppies. I also want to get a nerite for the tank because the algae is spreading fast!

Poseidon's 5g
Hooked up a new light on this tank  

Sorry this is such a short post - expect more tomorrow! <3


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry I disappeared!

Lucky Moe passed away :-( I'm really missing him. Thanks to everyone who helped with his illnesses and struggles. He's swimming free in fishy heaven now! <3

Since Lucky Moe passed, I've decided to undivide the 10 gallon and let Finley have all of it. He seems overwhelmed AND overjoyed with all the space! 

I just ordered a bunch of dwarf sag on eBay and it's supposed to arrive next Monday  It's for a carpet in Banana Stand's 10g, but I might also throw some in the shrimp tank if it will fit.

The exciting news of the day!!!! Someone on my local Freecycle network is giving away three fish tanks: a 15 gallon, a 10 gallon, and a 2 gallon. Of course I emailed them right away! They said they haven't tested them and they think they probably leak, but that's totally fine. That's what aquarium sealent is for! I'm hoping the tanks are still available and I'll be able to pick them up :-D 

And of course pictures:









I like this photo a lot, but it makes Valentine's body look way darker than it is xD









Poseidon's first bubblenest in a while, had to snap a pic.









A stem of ludwigia growing out of one of my plant/snail jars.









Shrimpy in the shrimp bowl!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Bad news - the Freecycle tanks were already claimed :-( 
But someone posted a heater, undergravel filter, and "self cleaning betta bowl" (not going to use that for a fish, just some plants) and I sent them a message. I emailed them 15 minutes after the ad was posted, so hopefully I was the first responder!

Yesterday Baby Betta and Pale Pal got water changes. I wish PP would stop fin biting, I want to see his fins in full glory. Argh >_<


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

The Freecycle guy who had those three tanks emailed me to tell me he still had a 20 gallon if I wanted it, and I picked it up today! It's a 20 high, came with natural gravel, a glass canopy, 19 watt light, a siphon, and a few plastic plants. It was totally FREE! :-D

Ill get pictures of the tank and stuff tomorrow, for now here are a few goldfish photos:


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I love your black moor! <3


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I love your black moor! <3


Thank you, I love him too <3 His name is Oliver.

-------------------------

Gah sorry for not getting those new tank photos!! 

I'm very upset. My orange telescope goldfish Clementine (the one in the photos) died yesterday :-( She had what I believe were internal parasites. I tried so hard to save her with meds, but I think the parasites attacked her spine, brain and nervous system because at the end she was doing flips and couldn't hold herself up right. My poor baby 

To add on to my sadness, my sister's betta passed on today after a struggle with dropsy. He was her first betta and she had only had him for a month. I was preparing to help her euthanize him because he had begun to pinecone, but right before getting the clove oil he was just suddenly gone :-( 

I don't really have any good news... oh! I have tadpoles in my pond :greenyay: Spring peepers I think. I promise I will photograph them tomorrow - if I don't y'all can sue me!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Tadpole pics!



















I scooped one in a cup for the photos - it's impossible to get good pics of them in the pond. Don't worry though, he went right back into the pond when I was done 

I got a bunch of fish photos too!









Lola









Poseidon









The lone platy in the 20, Panda. He hangs with the guppies 









Banana Stand









A neon tetra









Watermelon (Ignore the nasty glass)









Chaelynn


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Lola









Isabel









Lola and Lily









Goldie









Banana Stand









Champion


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Scored a Craigslist deal! 10 gallon kit, 2.5 gallon tank, and various extras for $20.

I went through it all and this is the haul:
Aqua Culture 10 gallon kit - includes tank, hood, and HOB filter.
Unknown brand 2.5 gallon octagon tank w/ hood (no light)
Glass vase (.5 gallon-ish)
Small air pump, airline tubing, check valve, and an airstone
Box of filter cartridges
Two light bulbs, amber and clear, 25 watt and 15 watt
10 pounds of blue gravel
Small pack of plastic rainbow gemstones
Egyptian pharaoh statue
Small bridge
Rock cave
Medium sized net (I can always use more nets! )
A bunch of small plastic plants, various colours

I think I made out pretty good for 20 bucks!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I went to Target yesterday and they had a bunch of plastic storage bins on sale. I ended up buying three 4 gallon clear bins, $2.84 each. They're the clearest ones they had and are perfect for fish. I'll probably go back and get a few more next week. 

Oh yeah and I'm going to Petsmart tomorrow! I've never been to a Petsmart before. It's about an hour away and I'm really excited :-D I set up one of the storage bins with a bunch of plants and hides (as much as I could cram in ha ha) just in case I see an irresistible betta. I think I'll put together another one because what if I go into the pet store and I see TWO bettas I want!? LOL I set myself up for this addiction.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Gahhh! So excited for you!! <3 If you find "THE ONE #???" then upload photos of him/she!


----------

